# Immigration and steel toe boots



## Neville (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know if NZ immigration (at the airport) would be likely to reject me entery to NZ if I had in my luggage, a pair of steel toe work boots ? 

The issue is that I have a visitors visa and the requirements of such is that I do not work. My main reason for travel to NZ "IS" for a holiday; however im considering bringing my work boots on the off chance that if I do meet an employer and they offer me a job (on the rebuild for example) and then offer to sign papers for a temp working visa, then I wont have to buy another pair. How would immigration see this ?? Thanks for any informed response


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I cannot see it being an issue.
If it is, put them on and kick them in the shins (_joking_)
As an office worker I've had steel-toe motorcycling boots, steel-toe hiking boots I cannot imagine them even thinking about the work perspective. 
Good luck and enjoy your holiday


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm not so sure it's a good idea to take the chance.

If they are enclosed steel toe caps and boots that can be passed off as hiking boots (have a couple of pairs of these myself - then there's every chance you can pass them off as essential wear for doing some hiking/walking. May be a good idea to have some other hiking type wear to go along with the boots to further make out that is your intention whilst a visitor and not to wear them on a building site.

In all honesty if you do attend a building site for a potential interview / job offer I'm sure you'll be able to borrow a pair or buy some from a shop like K Mart / The Warehouse which offer the cheaper alternative until you can ship your own over.

Seems to me you'd be making your journey unnecessarily risky.

Rivet Restore Boots - Workwear/Safety - Men - Shoes - The Warehouse
Rivet Tonan Boots - Workwear/Safety - Men - Shoes - The Warehouse
Gumboots - Steel 15inch Gumboots - Number One Shoes
Boots - Orass Steel Safety Boots - Number One Shoes

See what I mean. You could rock up to No 1 Shoes in ChCh and bag a pair of steel toe wellies for equivalent of GBP 18.00

Regards,


----------



## Neville (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I just want to determine how hot immigration is on this topic purely for piece of mind. At the end of the day im a tight wad and would rather not spend money on equipment that i already have; however, if it means being refused entry for bringing my own then I just buy some.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Another thought - how clean are they? If they're anything like the state of my son's steel-capped working boots you'd be refused entry on that alone!


----------



## Neville (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for the responses; did not bring them with me in the end. Immigration seemed to let me through without too much hinderance; they were a bit hot on my tent though, but at least I got it back after a bio-hazard test. I told them the only bio hazard you might find are some old toenail clippings , they tested it anyway and im pleased I got it back in one piece.


----------

